# Performance Upgrade



## KEITH WILSON (Dec 9, 2005)

Could anybody give me a list of after market products to upgrade my 03 2.5s Altima? I am wanting engine, suspenssion, body kit, and electronics upgrades.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Try reading the first "sticky" thread in this section. Aftermarket parts list. It's very helpful.


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

KEITH WILSON said:


> Could anybody give me a list of after market products to upgrade my 03 2.5s Altima? I am wanting engine, suspenssion, body kit, and electronics upgrades.


Sorry to say but you wont get much for that particular model Alty.


----------



## freddy la menace (Jul 9, 2005)

KEITH WILSON said:


> Could anybody give me a list of after market products to upgrade my 03 2.5s Altima? I am wanting engine, suspenssion, body kit, and electronics upgrades.


You can check at www.stillen.com or **************.com. you will find some for your car. GL


----------

